

HTML5/EPUB3 version of SICP - jiyinyiyong
https://github.com/sarabander/sicp

======
alexandern
Nice to see this book again. What is the recommended way to run Scheme/Lisp on
Windows?

~~~
sehr
A few years back I used the binary from the Scheme website [1], worked
relatively well.

I've heard of others using DrRacket too, but I haven't used it myself.

[1] - [http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-
scheme/](http://www.gnu.org/software/mit-scheme/)

~~~
Tomte
Yes, DrRacket is the best default choice.

